# house traps



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

guys very new to the drain cleaning field was wondering the best way to to snake a house trap do i go from the house side or the street side???? and is there better equipment then others to do this with ????????


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It depends on the situation...

If you post an intro I might have a lot more information...:whistling2:

I see a lot of house traps around here...:yes:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

use of hands is best. :laughing: Wear long gloves.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

